# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Pic Basic

## panigrc

Έχει χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς σας την pic basic ; Είναι εύκολη ; Κάνει πολλά πράγματα ; Αν όχι ποιους μεταγλλωτιστές προτείνετε για τους pic (ευκολους αλλά και να μην παράγουν πολύ άχρηστο κώδικα) ;

----------


## MozFet

Εγω την εχω  ειναι πολη καλη Ειδικα για lcd και με το πακετο του compiler και χρεισιμοποιο το ISIS Proteus pro για εξομιοση αλλα μην πσαχνεις να το βρεις δεν υπαρχει και κανει 772ευρο   :Laughing:   αλλα ετσι ειναι τα καλα προγραματα

----------

